# h2o2 dip thread



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Straight H2O2 works best in my opinion. It's already at a 3% concentration and I wouldn't want to dilute it anymore. When I do re-scapes I fill a measuring cup with peroxide and dip the leaves only into it for a few seconds then lay on a damp paper towel. Seems to work well but I don't know if H2O2 is safe for the roots.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone ever made a dip and put the whole plant in it? Im thinking of leaving them overnight in a bucket and wasnt sure if I should go stronger than a 3ml/gal. dip.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nobody has anything??? C'mon tis thread could be a sticky if we fill it in right. Theres NO info out there on a dip, only in tank treatment. Do I have to do this experiment myself or has someone already done this?


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

It's an oxidizing agent, once you see the algae bubbling begin its already turned into H2O. so leaving your plants in a bucket over night wont help as they will just be sitting in water.

If I were you I would just fill a bucket with water and spot treat the plants in there with the 3ml/gal that way you don't have to worry about fish being killed.

DON'T over do it though remember H2o2 is an oxidizing agent and it will melt your plants as fast as it can algae.


----------



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

I use an HP dip of 4ml per gallon water and let the plants soak in that for several hours. Rarely it will have to be repeated in a day or two, but usually this is enough. 2 or 3ml per gallon does not work as well for me, and higher than 4 can have damaging effects on leaves. I have also found for some really unscientific reason, that if I leave the plants in this dip overnight they don't do very well. That makes so little sense that I wonder if it's not true somehow, but it has been my experience. 

Lainey


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd just rescape and spot treat at 3~5ml/gal with a syringe, filter off for about an hour.

Also, bump up your co2, bba hates high co2 concentrations..


----------



## tuvix72 (Dec 16, 2003)

chad320 said:


> Anyone ever made a dip and put the whole plant in it? Im thinking of leaving them overnight in a bucket and wasnt sure if I should go stronger than a 3ml/gal. dip.


I've done a whole tank treatment at 3ml/gal... but I don't know that I'd also subject the roots to that. I've also performed bucket dips but it was not very scientific... about a cup of H2O2 in 3-4 gallons of water and I dipped my anubias in it for about 15 seconds. Worked well, got rid of the spot algae I had on the leaves, it did burn the edges a little but the plant was fine and still kicking. It was more of a test for me than anything else, you'll have to experiment with lower concentrations and varying exposure times with more delicate plants.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

chad320 said:


> My main concern is BBA. I introduced some infected HC into my tank and it spread to my Blyxa japonica. Now I have a little on a few others. Anyone?


B. Japonica will melt even you do 3:1 o2:H202 ratio. Over night..it No. No....spot treatment works better...If I were you I will remove the Leaves from infected plant then use H202 everyday ml/gal till everything goes away! 

"Slow and steady wins the race"


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

chad320 said:


> Anyone ever made a dip and put the whole plant in it?


Yes. 

I just did it with a java fern -- but would not try it with a soft, sensitive plant like a crypt. 

I put the fern into a cylindrical glass vase, added tap water (about 2 quarts) then about 1/2 cup of 3% peroxide and let it sit. 

Bubbling began almost immediately. (The chlorinated water, alone, would have been sufficient.) After a while the plant, even though it had sand trapped in its roots, floated up to the surface. I shook off the bubbles to let it sink but, after a while, it again floated back up. This happened several times. The next morning I removed it from the vase and put it back into the tank. 

There is a dull green layer of dead algae that is starting to slough off. Below that the bright green leaves of the fern are appearing in patches. 

I do not know what the longer-term impact will be since this just occurred in the last two days. (For all I know, I killed the plant.) But I will report back after a while with the end results.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I have dipped a whole week with a crypt in h2o2. Im sure it all turned to 02 after the first night. Nothing bad happened, except started to wilt from no light. I just had no where to put it.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't experimented enough to know for sure, but stronger and shorter dips seem to work as well to kill algae with less chance of plant damage.

My last few "dips" during a rescape, I just held the plant upside down by the roots, while liberally spraying full-strength 3% H2O2 on the foliage; then rinsed the plant a minute or two later. This did kill GSA on plant tops that grew too close to the light.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Every time I trim I have a bowl that I put all of my clippings in for 3-5 minutes. Never hurt anything but the algae. I will be breaking down my 55 gal in a few weeks and I will treat the whole tank to h2o2 to get rid of the bba for good. I will pick up a couple gallons to do that and every plant in my tank will be dipped.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Also, bump up your co2, bba hates high co2 concentrations..


It's not that it _hates high_ CO2, it _loves fluctuations_ in CO2. While higher CO2 concentration is the ultimate solution, if your CO2 is inconsistent (it may be even if you don't realize it), the BBA will remain.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I dipped some Crypt spiralis in H2O2 for 20 minutes ( straight-no dillution ) the crypts melted over the next few days and I had nothing left of the stems--took a month or so to come back and that was with high CO2 and high light with heavy EI dosing.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

CL said:


> It's not that it _hates high_ CO2, it _loves fluctuations_ in CO2. While higher CO2 concentration is the ultimate solution, if your CO2 is inconsistent (it may be even if you don't realize it), the BBA will remain.


 
Ive got BBA on my hardscape in my 29g--none on the plants---just on the petrified wood and artificial log--it seems to love it there. I have been gradually increasing CO2 trying to get it maxed out without killing my fish. Do you think it makes it worse by increasing the level ( thus 'fluctuating' ) ? Or do we think that an up and down swing of CO2 levels like DIY CO2 would have would be the main factor in the BBA getting out of hand?


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

shane3fan said:


> I dipped some Crypt spiralis in H2O2 for 20 minutes ( straight-no dillution ) the crypts melted over the next few days and I had nothing left of the stems--took a month or so to come back and that was with high CO2 and high light with heavy EI dosing.


Anything Excel will melt will also be melted by h2o2


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

fibertech said:


> Anything Excel will melt will also be melted by h2o2


Not in my experience.


----------



## dizzle 21 (Jul 8, 2010)

newbie... whats H2o2?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

dizzle 21 said:


> newbie... whats H2o2?


Hydrogen Peroxide


----------



## dizzle 21 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok dur. thanks.

does the concentrated dips get rid of all unwanted pest? ive dipped corals before just no plants


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Nue said:


> Not in my experience.


What differences have you observed?


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Nue said:


> Not in my experience.



Great details :confused1:


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never loss a plant to H202. 

Example: My Myrio Matto, and Vals. Completely melted in an excel OD. I was able to revive the Myrio, and then lost it again after another excel OD. 

Later I tried 2-3ml of H202 per gallon of water, didn't loose anything. Actually things started to look better, due to the algae growth slowing down. I did this every day for a few weeks.

Then of course I didn't correct the underlying issue and my algae came back, so I just dosed excel since it was all i had, and I lost my Myrio again. 

Since then I have corrected the algae issue, And revived my Myrio. I actually been paranoid dosing h202 once a week since then. And every day this week because of some BBA on my driftwood. All is good.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Nue 
Did you say you have used H202 on Vallisneria with out side effects? 
What do you guys think will happen to Dwarf Hairgrass ??


----------



## urbanherbalist (May 13, 2010)

I have _heard_ that you can squirt H2o2 directly onto algae if you have a syringe. I personally have never seen it, but it might be something you can try without worrying about overdosing your entire aquarium.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

I have put my pants in a pyrex brownie pan and poured two large bottles of 3% h202, without added water, and have had no problems. Although, the snails didn't enjoy the swim very much.  I dipped every single plant I have in a pure bath for 5 mins, BBA gone in minutes, turned red within hours. H2O2 is great stuff. The syringe does indeed work very well and looks pretty awesome with it bubbling under water. However, if you can, you need to get rid of algae and other critters before putting in your tank. The last thing you want to do is have to syringe h2o2 daily to get rid of something that could have been knocked out at the beginning. I'm no expert tho, just some real world experience.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

OK did any one use H202 on Vallisneria and what happend ??

any one???


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

any one ???


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. I have used it on vals with no bad effects, but people have used excel on Vals with no bad effects.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

When spot treating with syringe how often would you do it, how many times a day ??
I can’t believe that no one makes something good to kill this stuff there is money to be made.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

jczernia said:


> When spot treating with syringe how often would you do it, how many times a day ??
> I can’t believe that no one makes something good to kill this stuff there is money to be made.


Once a day..


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

So today I came back after a long weekend away and noticed that my Dwarf Hairgrass is getting attacked by this stuff what is the best way to treat it?? I do have Valls in my tank so Excel is not an option for me. I did raise my CO2 to a point that I lost one of my fish I am using h2o2 ( h2o2 seems to have a bad effect on Valls I have a lot of dead leaves that I pull off) and started dosing more Nitrogen I am trimming the effected plants I only 7hr of light in my 26g and it just seems to jump around. I thought I had it under control 
What can I use on Dwarf Hairgrass??? :icon_cry:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

lower your tank level and add h2o2, let sit, and top up.

As for an update on my new scape the hair is gone. Now I have a little BDA because I added some shrimp and snails before it was cycled. So (sigh) more waiting to add my ottos to get after it.

A FYI...Excel didnt kill my vals, only the tops of the leaves. My pellia completely died tho....Dang!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

In my experience, blyxa japonica and ludwigia arcuata x repens were both negatively effected by h202. The ludwigia turned black in some areas and the roots of the blyxa melted in the younger plants. Plus, I had a LOT of shedding the next day of the blyxa on top of my tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Sewingalot, those are 2 plants that I have that havent seen a h2o2 dip. Good advice!!!


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

I've just discovered discussions on here about using H2O2. I have some large pieces of driftwood with java moss and java fern I would like to treat this way. I'd probably use a standard 5 gallon bucket to soak them in. Any ideas on how much H2O2 to use in the bucket? I don't mind leaving them in there for a while to soak but I don't want to kill the fern and moss if possible....


----------

